# gyms ? alexandria ??



## Amy90 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello everyone , I need help in finding gyms in alexandria with good trainers and good prices  thanks in advance


----------



## Mohamed_Hani (Dec 31, 2012)

best gym with best price ,, 

is premiere gym .. it is located in cournish road camp caesar .. 

it has a big entrance you should not miss it 

i currently workout in Sporting club gym but u need a clum membership to do that ! 

and you have to be Egyptian of course


----------

